# aftermarket head unit



## bendmaid (Apr 13, 2008)

A friend of mine is looking to put a radio in her car (audi 100) and the people at best buy told her that they would need to rewire her speakers or something dumb like that. I thought only two wires ran to a speaker? is there anything special about this cars stero?
Thanks for your help


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket head unit (bendmaid)*

Yeah if it has a bose system in it, there are amps built into the speakers. The easiest thing to do is get new speakers. The bose units are known
to cause fires.







http://members.aol.com/c1j1mil...0q20v


_Modified by yodasfro at 9:20 PM 5-30-2008_


----------

